# Looking for the "I Blame Piratecat" Logo



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2003)

I am looking for the logo that said "I Blame Piratecat" that was in style a long time ago.

Can anybody tell me where I can find it?


----------



## jdavis (Jul 10, 2003)

I believe this is it.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2003)

I always preferred:


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 10, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *I believe this is it. *




Yes it is!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 10, 2003)

Err... why?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 10, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Err... why? *




Because someone needs to take the blame!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 10, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Err... why? *




You'd like to know, wouldn't you?



Now the question is... why do you want to know why I want it?


----------



## jdavis (Jul 10, 2003)

.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 10, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Now the question is... why do you want to know why I want it? *




Rampant paranoia.  Duh.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 10, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Rampant paranoia.  Duh. *




Alright.  I'll tell you why...

I plan on making a bumper sticker out of it.


----------



## haiiro (Jul 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I plan on making a bumper sticker out of it.  *




Any chance you'll be selling them at GenCon Indy?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2003)

haiiro said:
			
		

> *Any chance you'll be selling them at GenCon Indy?  *




Unfortunately, I won't be at GenCon this year... 

However, selling bumper stickers might be amusing.  I'll think about it.


----------



## haiiro (Jul 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *However, selling bumper stickers might be amusing.  I'll think about it.  *




Food for thought -- a link to the CafePress page about selling bumper stickers through their service: http://cafepress.com/cp/info/products/productdetail.aspx?prodtypeno=90.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 11, 2003)

This one got me into a bunch of grief once upon a time...

The odd size is so it would mesh seamlessly above my old sig graphic.

---

Hound Post #1962 - The year that Unimation introduced the first industrial robot... with the brain the size of a planet... 'do this robot, do that robot... I don't know why I even bother... pardon me for breathing which I don't even do anyways...'


----------



## LrdApoc (Jul 11, 2003)

Can't imagine who would have jumped on you for that one Hound..


----------



## anonystu (Jul 11, 2003)

So why do I accuse Piratecat? 

*flashback effect* diddlie-doo diddlie-doo diddlie-doo

December 2001. To help out some friends named Adam and Anise, running Anonycon 2001 on Yale University. They needed some space for the games, and so I volunteered the literary society I was a member of (5-floor towers with secret passages are kind of neat!). This meant, though, that I had to spend the weekend in the building, to make sure nobody stole the silverware.

This was fine: I didn't really get into this whole roleplaying thing. I had done a lot of online roleplaying in high school, but hadn't in a few years (RSI injuries), but never really got the tabletop thing: too many dice and rules and numbers and all that. I had tried it once or twice at college, but it just never hooked: it wasn't horrible, but there wasn't anything compelling to it. But I had just bought a PS2, and there were cars to jack, mountains to board down, and rails to grind. I even had a board game in two on hand, to try and convert the unwary roleplayer who wandered by alone. 

So, I spent a day just sort of hanging around, playing video games, and overhearing roleplaying games. The following conversations also took place:

"You should roleplay. Come on, it'll be fun."
"Nah, that's your thing."

"You should roleplay. Come on, it'll be fun."
"No, I'm fine. Have to be able to watch to make sure nobody finds the virgin sacrifice altar."

"You should roleplay. Come on, it'll be fun."
"No, really, it's okay. I've got books and video games. How could this get better?"

I eventually, very grudgingly, relented. 

How was to I know how doomed this was? We picked a very big, shadowy, not very well lit room. Just by some "luck of the draw", my friends had assigned me to be a Russian soldier during the battle of Stalingrad, playing "Patriotic War" (Cthulhu) with Piratecat as the GM, and Bob Arco, and Dan Fabuilich, two extraordinary players (along with 3 others who I'm unfortunately forgetting). 

It was horrifying. It was amazing.

Fast forward: one year.  

Co-organizer of Anonycon 2002, I'm flitting around the Holiday Inn Stamford, trying to organize 25 GM's and roughly 150 players in a job that involves lots of running, lots of yelling down entire floors, and a complete lack of respect for the idea of sleep.  

I still don't think I've had an experience which measures up to "Patriotic War" (although some have come close), and it took a while to learn that what I liked and valued wasn't roleplaying, but rather that I found top-notch roleplaying to be something that I did value more than books and video games, and that the effort of running a con was worth it if it helped share that top-notch roleplaying. 

And sometimes, I can ruefully and good-heartedly curse Piratecat for running such a good game a year and a half ago, and starting this wheel a-turning.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 12, 2003)

Great story, Anonystu!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 12, 2003)

Stu, I had no idea that was virtually your first game! I would never have guessed that you were new to roleplaying, not once.  Holy crap on a stick, you completely rocked. 

That game was incredible fun.  I've never played in a better spot; huge leather chairs drawn into a circle in the middle of a huge, dark room; dead animal heads dangling from the walls, watching us with glassy eyes. It's a good place.

I know that Jennifer Roy was one of the people; I remember moving around the table behind her, and watching her cringe. Bob actually posts here as Barcode.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 12, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I am looking for the logo that said "I Blame Piratecat" that was in style a long time ago.*




Um, wasn't that no longer then the end of last year? I refuse to accept, even on the internet, that as a long time ago.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 13, 2003)

It was almost as entertaining reading people's defense of our beloved PC as they bitterly attacked those who blamed PC as it was watching the tag attach to many different users and grow into mass blame.  That was fun, but now we have Mark's threads to unleash our picture fury against PC.   Life is good.


----------

